# Kostenloses JSP Plugin für Eclipse



## mephi (7. Okt 2007)

Hi,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem kostenlosen JSP Plugin für Eclipse. Ich habe schon SolarEclipse und Lomboz versucht. Bei SolarEclipse fehlen mir leider Funktionen die das normale Eclipse mitbringt wie zB Organaize Imports und es tritt ein bug auf so dass ich nichts mit diesem Editor speichern kann.
Lomboz scheint garnicht zu gehen, hab die files in mein Plugins Ordner kopiert und Eclipse sogar mehr mals neu gestartet aber es tut sich nichts.

Gibt es noch andere Plugins die Syntax Highlighting haben und wenn es möglich ist auch gewisse auto-Funktionen wie Organize Imports mitbringen?


----------



## WeirdAl (7. Okt 2007)

Lad Dir doch einfach Eclipse Europa EE Version herunter. Dort sollte eigentlich alles enthalten sein was du brauchst


----------



## Zasch (8. Okt 2007)

Ich könnte auch Amateras empfehlen. Ist ein SF-Projekt, also kostenlos und Opensource und beschäftigt sich mit Eclipse Plusgins...

zu finden ist das hier: amateras.sourceforge.jp/cgi-bin/fswiki_en/wiki.cgi


----------



## Sanix (8. Okt 2007)

Für Lomboz brauchst du noch ein paar Plugins mehr, damit es läuft. Musst auf der Website nachschauen.
Ich bin mit dem offiziellen WTP zufriedne. Es ist nicht perfekt aber auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## k4lle (9. Okt 2007)

ich würde auch sagen, das Eclipse mit WTP fast perfekt ist. 
mit MyEclipse habe ich noch nie gearbeitet, aber soll wohl auch gut sein....


----------



## mephi (9. Okt 2007)

Ok, hab mir jetzt mal EclipseEE gezogen. Muss ich halt wieder alle Einstellungen vornehmen. Da ist ja dieses WTP dabei?


----------



## The_S (9. Okt 2007)

Das WTP kannste dir auch ganz normal als plugin ziehen. Dann musste auch nix neu konfigurieren  .


----------

